# Afflicted conscience, restitution. Need help.



## Conner (Oct 4, 2015)

There are some things bothering my conscience that I would rather not post for the world to see. I was wondering if I could get some pastoral help in a private message on the subject of restitution and Matthew 5:23 and following. Thanks for any help in advance.


----------

